# How long have you been in the hobby?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I decided to post this because I was thinking about the fact that on July 8th 2010 at about 7:30 pm, i got my first fish and i never thought i would get even close to where I am now in the hobby. So how about you guys?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

When I was 12, my dad got a 10 gallon for his birthday. I've had fish on and off ever since. There was a long "dry spell" after 2 moves in 2 years, but then ACA came to my new city and my MTS relapsed.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

Since about 2005 we got a 10 gallon with a bunch of those cheap goldfish,they would die like every week but then in 2006 i joined this site and i started to get more into it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

41 years, since 1972


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I started with a ten gallon a few years ago and some goldfish from the fair. When I lost them last year I got my 29 gallon for Christmas and then the MTS really set in...


----------



## fishyfriend1706 (Jan 11, 2013)

A little over a year ago when I got my first tank for my 11th birthday.....and have been hooked ever since.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

This AA meeting is going great!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have had fish tanks for at least a year...maybe longer...and now i have more than 6 of them.....lol
i still consider myself a rookie and i am always learning new things...i just wish i could remember it all...


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ive been keeping fish for three years,my collection keeps growing


----------



## masmba (May 18, 2013)

I had a small 2.5 gallon tank about 10 years ago. I didn't know anything about keeping fish except to change the water, add dechlorinator, and to feed them sparringly. When the fish died about a year later, I just took the tank down and put it away. Then 2 months ago, the kids begged me for a pet. I said no to a cat or dog and decided on fish, because they were "easy and cheap" If I wanted easy and cheap, I should have stuck with a cat or dog.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

We got our first 10 gallon tank in either August or September of 2009


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

about 15 years


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

It's been about five years. But I just got serious about two years ago.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xox-Zip-xoX (Aug 14, 2010)

I first got into the hobby about 11-12 years ago. My dad had been in the hobby for years but went on hiatus just before I was born, after his tank shattered, When I was bout 8-9 he set-up a 10 gallon for me and filled it with a school of Neon Tetra. A few years later we switched to mollies. After that we didn't have fish again until I was 14 and got my first betta, that's when MTS set in.


----------



## TheJakeM (May 11, 2013)

I've had tanks since I was 4 or 5 years old, but I didn't really start taking care of them myself until I was about 12.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skipeople (Jun 30, 2013)

I started my ten gallon betta tank about four months ago . . . that's all I have so far lol. I was going to have a mini community tank, but then someone offered another betta. I was planning to split my ten gallon for the two males, but their male flares at me even, so I am trying to figure everything out! >.<


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Since the day before I joined here in 2007. 

Mom kept and bred guppies when I was young, but we were truly horrible kids and forgot to feed them when she was in hospital for surgery- and they all died. She was heartsick and just couldn't go back to it. It was more of a no one told us to feed them so we didn't think about it kind of thing. It is one of the things I have always felt the worst about. Who fails to feed a pet? That's right, I do. 

I did used to help her change the water. She did 100% water changes and scrubbed it down several times a year. I think she did smaller water changes in between but I wasn't part of those.


----------



## redthebetta (Oct 16, 2013)

My first real tank was a 10 gal that I set up about 2 months ago with one betta. Now I have 6 females and 4 otos in a 20g, a male betta in a 10 gal and a divided 10 gal that houses 2 males. Fish are addicting!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

Umm....just about 3 years. Went from nothing to a 125 gallon and have had it up and running with some problems here and there, overall fairly well. Started to have MTS with a 10g and then a fish from petco ruined that, and termites killed my 2nd attempt at MTS with a 120. Now I'm stuck waiting for $ for MTS but I know I got it lol......


----------

